# Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)



## TomLottermann (7. Januar 2009)

*Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Hi!
Ich habe ein problem mit meinem relativ neuen atomboard. (Atom dual core - Intel D945GCLF2)
Ich benutze das ding als kleinen web/file/media server... also ist er 24 stunden am tag am laufen... Ich habe dummerweise die boxed lüfter drauf..
Der Chip wird aktiv von einem 4cm lüfter (glaube ich) gekühlt, der einen alu kühlkörper hat.
Die CPU ist passiv gekühlt und hat ebenfalls einen alu kühlkörper...
Jetzt hat heute das kleine laute schnelle teil am chip angefangen so laut zu werden wie ein mopet...
Ich musste ihn kurzerhand ausschalten... eigentlich sollt emein server ansein, aber ich wollte ihn nicht den hitzetod sterben lassen...
Ich werde mir morgen als übergangslösung nochmal einen 4cm lüfter holen, aber wollte mir dann im internet einen gescheiten kühler holen...
Also hier meine frage:
Die kühler sind mit irgendwelchen klammern befestigt und ich weiß nicht wo man soetwas findet... könnt ihr mir einen tipp geben wonach ich suchen kann, und womöglich, welche kühler ihr gut findet?

Vielen Dank schonmal
Thomas


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Dieser Kühler hat zum Beispiel eine Klammerbefestigung. Ob er allerdings so viel besser Kühlt ist fraglich.

Eine andere Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre z.B. einen 80mm oder 92mm Lüfter auf das Board zu legen und den 40mm ganz wegzulassen. Der 80er sollte einen ausreichenden Luftstrom erzeugen um den Chipsatz kühl zu halten und gleichzeitig etwas leiser ans Werk gehen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das bei dir vom Platz her passt.

Der hier hat auch eine Ösenhalterung. Er dürfte etwas besser kühlen.
Der Coolink besitzt ein selbstklebendes Wärmeleitpad. Das dürfte auch klappen, aber ich würde den PC damit nicht viel transportieren, sonst kann es passieren, dass er abfällt.

Der Xigmatek Porter könnte auch passen, angeblich unterstützt er Ösenhalterung. Seine Kühlleistung dürfte locker ausreichen wenn ein leichter Luftstrom vorhanden ist.


mfg, Shibi


----------



## TomLottermann (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*



Shibi schrieb:


> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...hler/Revoltec-Chipset-Freezer-blau::1699.html
> Der hier hat auch eine Ösenhalterung. Er dürfte etwas besser kühlen.


Hi!
Der hier scheint mir ganz brauchbar zu sein (nicht zu schwer, weil ich nur 2 ösen hab)... langt der als passivkühler für den chip?
Ich habe grade gelesen:
"*Hinweis: *Für die Montage des Kühlers ist es erforderlich, den Originalkühler zu entfernen, wodurch Ihnen Garantieansprüche gegenüber dem Hersteller verloren gehen. Die Montage mittels Haltebügel oder Pins kann nur bei entsprechend vorhandenen Löchern oder Befestigungsschlaufen (rundherum um den Chipsatz) erfolgen. Hier kann man sich ein Montage Video anschauen."
Das board ist grad mal 2 monate alt... eigentlichw ill ich nicht auf meine garantie verzichten... weiß wer in wieweit das stimmt?

Thomas


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Manche Hersteller sind in dieser Hinsicht kulant. Falls ein Garantiefall auftritt kannst du einfach wieder den alten Kühler montieren, normalerweise machen die sich nicht die Arbeit das nachzukontrollieren.
Aber garantieren kann ich dir nichts, manchmal stellen sich die Hersteller auch quer.

Ein leichter Luftzug sollte auf alle Fälle im Gehäuse herrschen, sonst staut sich die Wärme. Ein langsam drehender Gehäuselüfter reicht da aber meistens schon aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## TomLottermann (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Vielen dank...  ich werd mir jetzt morgen erstmal den aushilfslüfter holen und dann wahrscheinlich den bestellen...

Thomas


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Ich habe auch das Board. Ich habe den Chipsatzkühler durch den EKL Ötzi ersetzt. Die Halteklammer etwas zurechtbiegen und drauf damit. Geht wunderbar.


----------



## TomLottermann (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Board. Ich habe den Chipsatzkühler durch den EKL Ötzi ersetzt. Die Halteklammer etwas zurechtbiegen und drauf damit. Geht wunderbar.


Hi!
Ich hab im internet gesehen, dass es für den keine ösenbefestigung gibt? liege ich da falsch, ode rwie hast du ihn befestigt?


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Ich habe die Originalklammer aus dem Kuehler ausgebaut.


----------



## Pirat (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe die Originalklammer aus dem Kuehler ausgebaut.



Hallo,
vielen dank für den tip mit dem Ötzi.
Ich hatte mir den nu bestellt und wollte den einbauen kann aber leider nicht ganz folgen wo die Klammer da aufliegen soll nach dem zurechtbiegen.

Der Lamellen vom Kühlkörper kommen auch gegen den CPU Kühlkörper.

Das Mainboard ist auch in einem kleinen Tower eingebaut das Mainboard steht also senkrecht.
Hält das die Klammer trotzdem?

Hab den Kühlkörper nu drauf leider kann man den bewegen wie man will. Als wärmeleitpaste hab ich Artic Silver 5.
Der Ötzi rutscht so wie auf einer Eisoberfläche rum. Ich hab sehr wenig Wärmeleitpaste benutzt.
Es fehlt ne Aretierung gegen hin und her drehen / rutschen.

Der Anpresspunkt ist jedoch ok.

Ich hab nu den Kühlkörper nach rechts gedreht bis es nicht mehr weiter ging.
Da stossen dann Headpipe und Feder aufeinander.
Die beiden hab ich dann mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert.
Mal sehen wie lang das hält da unten wirds nämlich ganz schön warm.


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Wie es aussieht wenn alles senkrecht verbaut ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. So sieht es bei mir aus: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/37266-kernschmelze-im-wohnzimmer.html


----------



## cyberhofi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Es gibt auch Lüfteradapter von 40 auf 60mm, hab auch so einen auf meinem Epia, das reicht dann locker...


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Chip auf Intel D945GCLF2 (atom essential)*

Aufm Epia is das ja auch kein Problem....die kannste ja fast alle komplett passiv kühlen.

Hab hier auch noch ein Epia 5000 irgendwo rumfliegen...das hatte ich komplett passiv. Aber der 945er chipsatz wird da schon wärmer


Also ich hab auch das GCLF2....hab mir auch einen Server/Media PC gebaut. Hab aber kein Laufwerk drin. 

Dabei hab ich eine PicPSU, 2,5 Zoll 250GB, Scythe 2,5` Festplattendämmung. Hab erst den Lüfter abgemacht und die wärmeleitpads gegen paste getauscht. Im Moment ist kein Lüfter auf den Kühlkörpern...nur ein extrem langsamer 80 mm SILENX Ixtrema Pro im Gehäusedeckel (ca 10cm über den Kühlkörpern).TOP LÜFTER!!! Hab mir donnerstag den Noctua NF-R8 gekauft....also von wegen das wäre der leiseste 80mm lüfter....runtergeregelt auf 20% (Speedfan) mag das fast stimmen...dafür hat der atom schonmal 80 grad unter last.... Ich empfehle jedem den silenx Ixtrema Pro (80X80X25). runtergeregelt superleise!!


Mache mir die Tage diesen Zalman drauf (mit Wärmeleitkleber) der hier schon erwähnt wurde... dieser ZM-NBF47. 

Hab mir schon einen 2ten davon bestellt und packe den auf die atoms drauf. Wird vom platz her sehr sehr eng. Wollte ja keinen Tower kühler, da ich einen Deckel lüfter habe und die Towerkühlweise nicht so wirklich mit der "natürlichen Konvektion) arbeitet und die Kühlleistung nich so dolle ist. Ausserdem is der Zalman schoen günstig.


Werde euch wenn ich alles fertig habe einige Bilder vom PC posten. 
Hab ja dieses Gehäuse :

Mini-ITX


Ich meld mich aber nocheinmal die Tage und uppe n paar bilder.


Ach ja...bei Fragen einfach ne PM schreiben, helfe gerne.

Bis denn dann


----------

